# Ghosted, or hologram label?



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

I am not too familiar with soda bottles of this age, beyond emptying a few, back in the day. I try and stick with the oldies. I noticed on this vintage rc a thing that looks to be a hologram or ghosted label. Can anyone tell me anything about It, or what it’s really called?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2021)

That is the remenants of a ACL (applied colored label) After the color rubbed off that is whats left


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> That is the remenants of a ACL (applied colored label) After the color rubbed off that is whats left



Well that’s interesting! I have not seen one like that with the paint visible. Thank you- I never thought of that option.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2021)

No problem


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 8, 2021)

The Acl's in my area get destroyed for some reason. Always missing most of the color. That is definitely a ghosted label. Most Acl milk bottles around here look similar to that. This milk is supposed to be a red and white Acl. I know because I was the one that wiped it off while cleaning. Totally looks acid  etched.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The Acl's in my area get destroyed for some reason. Always missing most of the color. That is definitely a ghosted label. Most Acl milk bottles around here look similar to that. This milk is supposed to be a red and white Acl. I know because I was the one that wiped it off while cleaning. Totally looks acid etched.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I know it would be pretty in red, but that’s pretty cool looking too…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 8, 2021)

Funny because they are almost invisible when wet. I did half the label. You can see the rear label now.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I know it would be pretty in red, but that’s pretty cool looking too…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes red would make it pop. Makes me wonder about some of the etched seltzer bottles I have. Maybe bad Acl's. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Funny because they are almost invisible when wet. I did half the label. You can see the rear label now.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Cute lill milk bottle, though. Is that a half pint? Not that it’s my thing but I ended up with some milk bottles. And like every part of bottle collecting, there’s a lot more to it, than at first glance. I am finding them even harder to look up-little obscure dairies long gone. And I don’t think they have been a big deal for as long as some. (Or is that just me not noticing?) I never saw truckloads at the bottle shows anyway!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Y


Wildcat wrangler said:


> Cute lill milk bottle, though. Is that a half pint? Not that it’s my thing but I ended up with some milk bottles. And like every part of bottle collecting, there’s a lot more to it, than at first glance. I am finding them even harder to look up-little obscure dairies long gone. And I don’t think they have been a big deal for as long as some. (Or is that just me not noticing?) I never saw truckloads at the bottle shows anyway!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a half pint. So many bottlers, brewers and dairies. Mind boggling! I get a kick out of knowing. Nothing worse than a dead end.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Aug 14, 2021)

Found a ghost label when unpacking some bottles today, I agree it would have originally been an ACL that got worn away.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Aug 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The Acl's in my area get destroyed for some reason. Always missing most of the color. That is definitely a ghosted label. Most Acl milk bottles around here look similar to that. This milk is supposed to be a red and white Acl. I know because I was the one that wiped it off while cleaning. Totally looks acid  etched.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Woah, a New City bottle? I have a friend from there who has been trying to identify different varieties from there. Do you happen to have any other New City bottles?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 14, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Woah, a New City bottle? I have a friend from there who has been trying to identify different varieties from there. Do you happen to have any other New City bottles?


No, this is it for New City, N.Y. I have a quart Whites Farm embossed milk from Valley Cottage, N.Y. and an art deco crowntop from Suffern, N.Y. I think it is a Sweeney beverages.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 15, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Cute lill milk bottle, though. Is that a half pint? Not that it’s my thing but I ended up with some milk bottles. And like every part of bottle collecting, there’s a lot more to it, than at first glance. I am finding them even harder to look up-little obscure dairies long gone. And I don’t think they have been a big deal for as long as some. (Or is that just me not noticing?) I never saw truckloads at the bottle shows anyway!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the degree to which milk bottles are collected is a regional thing.  Around here the ACL milks have been in hot demand for a long time, to an almost absurd degree.  It's at the point where there are almost no ACL milks (excluding the newer square ones) from Ontario that a normal person can afford.  The absolute cheapest start around $30 or so, and $100+ is more typical to see at the bottle shows.  Meanwhile it seems like a lot of the time in the US there isn't much interest in them at all.  And yes they're very difficult to look up, often there's no information on a local dairy at all, or just one or two obscure references here and there.  Without a town name it can get nearly impossible to look them up if they didn't originate in the town where you found them.


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 21, 2021)

I have a WW2 era 7 Up like that. I found out the hard way, that if you get excited and clean off a dug bottle with an ACL right away, without letting it dry first, you will wipe it right off. Red seems to go away regardless.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 3, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I have a WW2 era 7 Up like that. I found out the hard way, that if you get excited and clean off a dug bottle with an ACL right away, without letting it dry first, you will wipe it right off. Red seems to go away regardless.


I thought it was the other way around. When it’s wet it’s strong, and when it dries it becomes flaky. ACLs are the degenerates of bottles, *period.* Too hard to maintain, clean, & preserve. I like my bottles to have permanent features and shy away from painted or paper labeled bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Yes red would make it pop. Makes me wonder about some of the etched seltzer bottles I have. Maybe bad Acl's.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I bought a seltzer a while ago thinking it was a bad etching job but turned out to be a worn off ACL.  I didn't realize ACL seltzers existed back then (I don't think we get them here in Canada, this was a US one) so wasn't thinking to look out for them.  With more experience the difference is pretty easy to tell from the ones I've seen, the etching is very rough to the touch and much bolder than the missing ACL, which can be hard to see if you aren't standing close to it.  The etched bottles can be read from some distance though.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 6, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I thought it was the other way around. When it’s wet it’s strong, and when it dries it becomes flaky. ACLs are the degenerates of bottles, *period.* Too hard to maintain, clean, & preserve. I like my bottles to have permanent features and shy away from painted or paper labeled bottles.


Would you disturb wet paint? How can it be stronger when wet? I'm glad I found out the hard way on the 7UP, and not the much rarer Campbell Bros. That one is my fav, by far.


----------

